# Help with cheep deer feeders



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Something like my boss makes/uses....

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=acf4525ef851bd91&biw=1280&bih=646


View attachment 1143559


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont like the PVC feeders there is no control how much corn the deer eat. They can eat 50lbs on one night with the price of corn this days you be better buying a feeder. 
I bought the tripod feeder at walmart for 89$ by the time you buy the material and build one cant beat 89$


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Only problems I can think of with the feeder above--feral hogs, cattle and other livestock, and '*****. ***** can empty a feeder pretty quickly--and this picture shows how thick they can get--


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

with the price of corn a timer is the way to go. but, easy way is to put pvc over a t post so it gravity feeds. deer will even figure out to bump it if need be.


----------



## jtex (Jan 18, 2011)

We use five gallon buckets with metal lids and cheap remington timers. Hang them from a tree limb with a rope and a cheap pulley. Just make sure you have some way to lock the lid down.


----------



## String Playa (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's one I made out of 2 plastic 55gal. drums... Cut the top out of one, then cut about 8" off the bottom of the 2nd one and use as the lid. I drilled 3 holes about a 1 1/4" at the bottom of the barrel and screwed a big washer from Tractor Supply around each hole. This keeps the little critters from chewing ur holes bigger. Also, I took a pair of pliers and a torch and heated the plastic up in a few places on the lid (a flange) for ur fingers to grab cause it's a pretty snug fit at times. Once they start wearing your corn out, I'll slow them down some by putting a piece of tape over a hole or 2 from the inside. Thank God the hogs haven't found it yet!!!
Has worked great for 4 years now. Good Luck!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

just posted this one last week. got $90 in the feeder
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1555621


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a plastic 5 gal. bucket hung between two trees. 

keep it 4 ft. off ground or more.

drill (4) 3/4 to 1" holes at the base of bucket on the side. 90 deg. apart from each other.

the deer will nudge or lick the holes and corn slowly trickles out. smaller holes for less corn dispensed.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Call me lazy but I just put 50lbs of corn in a fertilzer spreader and pull it behind my quad. I spread the corn over a 2 acre area and it keeps the deer comming in for a couple of weeks before they find it all. I figure if they can find corn on the ground in a picked corn field they should be able to find it out of a spreader just as easily.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

drain tile is cheaper than pvc. get the 4 inch thick stuff, cut it in half, then cut about 8 inches off each half. cut hole out of middle of 8 inch pieces, stick long section in tube, cut so you have aprox 1inch gap, punch a hole through it and put a piece of cut arrow or anything to keep short section on. then use bungees to attach to tree, fill with whatever and something to cover top. you have 2 feeders corn each for about 4 dollars.


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92 (Aug 8, 2011)

i use garbage cans and cut a small hole in the bottom of the front of it.the lid keeps the corn from getting wet and its got wheels so it makes it easy to wheel out where ur gonna put it.we take bungi cords and wrap em around a tree.sometimes u have to put something under the back to lean it forward a bit.they work great ive been using them for a long time.u can fill them up as full as u want and dont have to worry about the corn spoiling.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Squirrels love chewing on my PVC feeder caps!!! I cover with metal coffee cans now.


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 15, 2008)

Must not be any Black Bears where most of you hunt!!!!


----------



## bon3coll3ctor92 (Aug 8, 2011)

^nope


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

they seem to like mine.. made out of an old plastic trashcan peice of plywood and a set of adjustable legs


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

Moultrie pro hunter at walmart. nuff said!!!!!


----------



## allblack229 (Aug 10, 2007)

Talk to your local car wash, you can get the 55 gallon metal drums for a couple of dollars, and you can get a wildgame timer from Walmart for $34. Punch two holes right underneath the lip on opposing sides and run a piece of rebar through them with about 6" sticking out on both sides, heat and bend the tag ends of the bar into circles. Once the rebar cools spread some liquid nails around the hole in the drum where the bar went through to make it water/air tight. Fill it with corn, holds about 200# run string through the loops of rebar and pull it up into a tree. For around $42 you can't beat it.


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

Take a 5 gal or bigger bucket and drill a 1.5" hole in the bottom. Then take a 2-3' 1" dowel or wood broom handle and drill a hole thru it about 1/2 inch from one end. Tap in a couple of long nails from each end to make a T arrangement. Insert into hole from inside the bucket so the dowel hangs out the bottom. Fill with corn and snap the cover back on. Tie on a rope and hang from a tree branch away from the trunk to keep ***** from getting to the bucket. Suspend 6' or so up so that the dowel hangs down about head high for the deer. You can get them started by putting a bit of peanut button on the dowel to get them licking on it. The josling of the down will let the corn trickle out around the dowel as the hole is a bit bigger than the dowel. **** proof and slow trickle keeps them coming back to feed themselves. Really low cost also.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------

